# Simrad GO XSE start-up issue



## MAK

Sorry to hear about your problems. It’s always frustrating to have problems with something you spent good money on and even worse when it’s still new and you have to send it back to the manufacturer. I don’t have any experience with sending anything back to them for service so can’t comment on how long or painful it will be. 
I do have a new Go7 though and have had a few annoying issues so far. I’ve spent a couple hours on the phone on hold and with tech support trying to get the water temp sensor to display. Right about the time he was entering me in for swapping for a new transducer it suddenly started working. The structurescan function has had intermittent periods of being non functional though so may still need a new transducer. In addition, I have since had the darn thing keep going back to the default chart settings and losing my FMT chip as the default map...
Starting to wonder if I picked the wrong unit/manufacturer.


----------



## KCTim

I have had the exact same problem a number of times since picking up my boat last August. I don’t save tracks or waypoints so it is more just a PIA! If it was not


Blackdog317 said:


> On 4 occasions.... my new Simrad GO9 XSE with totalscan has defaulted back to factory settings when I power up the unit. All programmed settings for the GPS, Engine Data, vessel settings, waypoints, routes, and tracks are gone. It basically behaves as if I am turning the unit on for the very first time. Prompts for language selection and other "first time" data input are requested. The GPS satellite connectivity is also turned off. Anybody else running a Simrad GO Series experiencing this?
> 
> I learned the hard way after the 2nd episode how to back-up my settings to the map cards inserted into the back of the unit....so, I can restore everything quickly. But the issue is frustrating and happened twice while getting underway in low light conditions. This created some safety issues due to the timing of the problem.
> 
> After the first two times I returned the unit to West Marine. They were great in handling the situation and gave me a new one. Now it has happened 2 more times with the new unit (once after installing the latest software update). I contacted Simrad and they are recommending that I send the unit in for evaluation. They claim to be unaware of this type of issue with the current software update. I am reluctant to do this for fear of being without the unit during prime fishing season. I have no idea what their turn-around time is for something like this.
> 
> Anyone else know from personal experience how quickly they will resolve something like this?
> 
> I love the unit. But I don't think this is acceptable after spending $2K on a piece of electronics that should be reliable in its first year of use.
> 
> Thanks for reading. Let me know if you have any personal experience/feedback on a similar situation.


I have had the exact same problem a number of times since picking up my boat last August. I don’t save tracks or waypoints so it is more just a PIA! Did BT install your GO9? The reason I ask is I believe mine came from WM Pro as well and would love to replace it without coming 100% out of pocket.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

I’m guessing it has an internal battery for memory, maybe a coin cell. This might have gone dead.

Never mind. Saw the unit had been replaced and it still continues.


----------



## Mike C

Both of the units I've had on my boat did that. I took a brand new high speed sd card and did an update and the problem went away.
Make sure yours is current and it should eliminate the issue. Also make sure you save your changes or it will default to the factory settings


----------

